# Want to buy the Georgia Tech Manual



## EEpowerOK (Jul 22, 2013)

Anyone interested in selling me their used Georgia Tech EE Power manual I would be interested in buying.

reply to jflyer60 at hotmail dot com

Thanks


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 22, 2013)

The binder really has the most usefulness when used in conjunction with the GA Tech online course modules.


----------



## EEpowerOK (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm sure it does but I'm just looking for the manual.


----------



## Mei (Jul 23, 2013)

I am interested in buying Georgia Tech EE Power manual as well. Thanks!


----------



## Redskinsdb21 (Jul 23, 2013)

I bought the tech manual, it wasnt cheap


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 23, 2013)

EEpowerOK said:


> I'm sure it does but I'm just looking for the manual.


Then why not sign up for the course and you can get it. From previous experience on this board, the few that are willing to sell their binders, charge close to the same amount as what the GA Tech course costs. And rightly so, as it wasn't cheap.


----------



## Redskinsdb21 (Jul 23, 2013)

The notes were all that I needed and was the best source for me to pass....if you know this stuff, and should to be taking the exam...you can go through the notes and get lots of help


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 23, 2013)

I agree _some _of the material and practice problems would be helpful. But some of it simply wouldn't be useful without Dr. Callen's lectures. A good portion of it is some of his "chicken scratch" notes that he explains in the online presentations.


----------



## EEpowerOK (Jul 23, 2013)

If that is the case then the manual would not be worth it. I thought the manual had some good reference material but if it requires the lecture to make it useful then that would not help for an exam reference.


----------



## blmu1 (Jul 23, 2013)

The Gatech manual alone is a great reference IMO.....I was able to borrow a copy from a co-worker w/o video access, it really helped me with analyzing single lines and some of the motor information. If you do this and take a lot of GOOD practice exams you should be fine.


----------



## EEpowerOK (Jul 24, 2013)

blmu1 said:


> The Gatech manual alone is a great reference IMO.....I was able to borrow a copy from a co-worker w/o video access, it really helped me with analyzing single lines and some of the motor information. If you do this and take a lot of GOOD practice exams you should be fine.


That is what I had heard but others seem to have different opinions. How many pages in the manual? I have never seen it.


----------



## Redskinsdb21 (Jul 24, 2013)

Its simply a good source


----------



## blmu1 (Jul 24, 2013)

Looks like Knight and Redskins both agree.Yes the videos are helpful as well, but the manual is an excellent source. To pass the exam you should use several sources including practice exams. Try the CI, NCEES and Spinup exams with this manual and you will be close to being able to pass the exam. Sleep good the night before because its not going to be easy regardless of what you use.


----------



## EEpowerOK (Jul 24, 2013)

blmu1 said:


> Looks like Knight and Redskins both agree.Yes the videos are helpful as well, but the manual is an excellent source. To pass the exam you should use several sources including practice exams. Try the CI, NCEES and Spinup exams with this manual and you will be close to being able to pass the exam. Sleep good the night before because its not going to be easy regardless of what you use.


Thanks for the information. This is my 2nd go. I did not have enough info before taking the first test. I'll be well prepared this time.


----------



## Wildsoldier PE (Jul 24, 2013)

EEpowerOK, I would give you a word of advice. The manual is trully a good resourse however I trully do not recommend the manual alone. In the manual basically you would have only formulas and 80% of the formulas does not tell you for what they are, also its a handwritten manual. Thats when the video comes in....Basically Russ(ee professor) tells you for what do you use the formula that is on the manual and guide you with different examples on how to apply the formula.....the manual alone can do you more harm than good...if you dont know how to use it.....if you know how to use it is a very good powerfull weapon. I suggest get the video lectures also. If you failed the 1st time....you dont want to make the same mistake twice....just go with the whole thing...I know it aint cheap....when i took the course it was for the octuber 2011 examination...(I passed on first try)...by that time i think it was like $800 now i think is more expensive. In the actual exam i use the GA manual, PPI manual, Wildi book, and NEC. I didnt use CI or Spin off as reference...but i used CI to prepare for the exam(spin off wasnt available by that time). The course is an aid....however the course only shall not be your only sourse of study.

I hope this helps!


----------



## EEpowerOK (Jul 24, 2013)

Wildsoldier PE said:


> EEpowerOK, I would give you a word of advice. The manual is trully a good resourse however I trully do not recommend the manual alone. In the manual basically you would have only formulas and 80% of the formulas does not tell you for what they are, also its a handwritten manual. Thats when the video comes in....Basically Russ(ee professor) tells you for what do you use the formula that is on the manual and guide you with different examples on how to apply the formula.....the manual alone can do you more harm than good...if you dont know how to use it.....if you know how to use it is a very good powerfull weapon. I suggest get the video lectures also. If you failed the 1st time....you dont want to make the same mistake twice....just go with the whole thing...I know it aint cheap....when i took the course it was for the octuber 2011 examination...(I passed on first try)...by that time i think it was like $800 now i think is more expensive. In the actual exam i use the GA manual, PPI manual, Wildi book, and NEC. I didnt use CI or Spin off as reference...but i used CI to prepare for the exam(spin off wasnt available by that time). The course is an aid....however the course only shall not be your only sourse of study.
> 
> I hope this helps!


Thanks for the information. Did the course cover all knowledge areas of the exam?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 25, 2013)

EEpowerOK said:


> Thanks for the information. Did the course cover all knowledge areas of the exam?


For the most part, yes.

See "course agenda" here:

http://www.pe.gatech.edu/printpdf/courses/electrical-engineering-preparation-pe-exam-power-option


----------



## Redskinsdb21 (Jul 30, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> EEpowerOK said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure it does but I'm just looking for the manual.
> ...


I may be willing to let go og my GaTech binder if anyone is interested...but it wasnt cheap as Knight1fox3 noted above..but i would be willing to give a fair deal


----------



## kona311 (Jul 31, 2013)

I would also consider selling my binder if the price was right. Send me a private message.


----------



## Kovz (Jun 24, 2015)

If any new test takers are interested in buying the GA Tech binder, I am selling mine in the classified section for a 1/3 the price of the class. Please PM me.


----------



## seandapaul24 (Jun 24, 2015)

ASSED2: using the the GA Tech binder and 3 weeks of studying :true:

I'm selling mine for $250 or 10 bottles of Vodka like they do it in the old country. :winko:

Hit me up.


----------



## trainrider (Jun 25, 2015)

I'm willing to part with mine, if you are interested for $200 with lots of extras. Send me a PM at [email protected]


----------



## trainrider (Jun 25, 2015)

mramos said:


> I'm willing to part with mine, if you are interested for $200 with lots of extras. Send me a PM at [email protected]




Let me clarify, I'm willing to sell my GA Tech binder for $200 with lots of extras.


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Jun 25, 2015)

I can't praise the full course enough. I ended up expanding the manual into two huge 3-ring binders. It has too much sentimental value for me to sell but if I did sell, and include the extras, the cost would close to that of the full course.


----------



## Kovz (Jun 25, 2015)

seandapaul24 said:


> ASSED2: using the the GA Tech binder and 3 weeks of studying :true:
> 
> I'm selling mine for $250 or 10 bottles of Vodka like they do it in the old country. :winko:
> 
> Hit me up.








mramos said:


> I'm willing to part with mine, if you are interested for $200 with lots of extras. Send me a PM at [email protected]






Ahh... the good ole one uppers. Nice... real nice.


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Jun 25, 2015)

Kovz..............Everytime I see your avatar it reminds me that I want to put glasses on my dog.


----------



## jagster (Jun 25, 2015)

contact [email protected] for Georgia tech manual.


----------



## jagster (Jun 25, 2015)

for $199.00


----------



## Kovz (Jun 25, 2015)

KatyLied P.E. said:


> Kovz..............Everytime I see your avatar it reminds me that I want to put glasses on my dog.




It is quite comical, haha.


----------



## poosri (Jul 9, 2015)

I am selling mine for $150. Doesn't have any markings or highlights - in excellent condition. If interested, send me an email [email protected]


----------



## NPOURALI (Jul 19, 2015)

I am willing to sell mine for $175, excellent condition,

Look my classified ad if you are interested in all the other materials I have.

[email protected]


----------



## Captain America (Oct 5, 2015)

Is anyone selling the testmaster binder?


----------



## jagster (Oct 18, 2015)

i want to sell my georgia tech binder in great condition for $149.

thank you,

jagster


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 19, 2015)

Please use this thread for selling items:

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showforum=11


----------



## Kovz (Oct 19, 2015)

I just sold mine on eBay... Got $300 for it too. Booya!


----------



## phatman492 (Mar 11, 2017)

I would like to buy a binder of these notes. Email me at [email protected] if you are interested in selling.


----------

